

Warning Signs in Experimental Design and Interpretation - signa11
http://norvig.com/experiment-design.html

======
tokenadult
Previously submitted

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=79642>

but worth talking about again. As regular readers here know, this is my
favorite link to post to comment threads about other links.

